# 1917-18 Columbia Military Model Mud Flap



## Bozman (Sep 23, 2018)

I pulled off the surviving rubber mud flap off my 1917-18 Columbia Military Model Bicycle. 

Here is the pattern for it. 

I made a replacement by spraying Flex Seal on a sheet of canvas that was hung from a line so I could spray both side. Once dry, I then doubled it and glued it together with rubber cement. I then sprayed it again and smoothed the rubber with a piece of cardboard as a trowel and let it hang to dry. It dries in around 8-12 hours per spray and is fully set in 24-48 hours. 

If you look at the original there is a bit of bend to the top where the rubber hardened from being in the fender for 100 years. I flattened it out to make the pattern. I'll be attaching it once it fully dries. 








Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## Bozman (Sep 23, 2018)

Note before you punch the holes in the rubber mud flap double check to see if the holes line up. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 23, 2018)

Bozman said:


> Note before you punch the holes in the rubber mud flap double check to see if the holes line up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk




Good call!


----------



## Bozman (Sep 25, 2018)

Mud flap is officially installed. And I'm very happy on how it came out. 











Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 25, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 13, 2018)

What a great idea!


----------

